# New club in Wolverhampton (Meeting - Tuesday 20th September)



## Assosman (3 Jul 2016)

A meeting is scheduled to be held on Tuesday 20th September to discuss the formation of a new cycling club to encourage Audax riding in this part of the country. Audax UK is the nationally recognised cycling organisation in this country for long distance cycling (not racing!) and have over 6000 members. During the year, various members organise events ranging from 50kms to over 1000kms. More recently, new regional Audax cycling clubs have developed mainly in Bristol and Hackney (London) that have become very popular with active cyclists together with friends and families to boost the social side of their clubs.

The meeting (above) will be held at the Golden Lion pub on Ash Street, Bilston, Wolverhampton at 8pm and anyone is invited to attend without any obligation.


----------



## Assosman (5 Jul 2016)

This meeting is now cancelled until further notice


----------

